# Page too big



## beepjuice (Sep 17, 2014)

I posted my 1st pic yesterday and since then, all the pages I view go off the right side so I can't see edit button, etc. Not sure what happened but I'd like to fix this.
tnx


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

depends on picture format, and your computer ... I use an old laptop, and any image larger than 800x600 means that I have to scroll sideways, even though I am set for 1024x768 ..you may try to make the image smaller [maybe 640x480], and edit your post with attaching the smaller image


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you're linking from another site like PhotoBucket, you can adjust the display size in your user profile.









If you're uploading directly to the forum, just resize the picture to your desired size before you upload it. Here's a graphic uploaded large and then resized and uploaded to illustrate the difference. Also note that the forum software will resize really large graphics for display at a maximum width of 1280 pixels wide.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

That certainly is annoying when someone posts a picture that is 19 mega pixels and the whole thread is now 200 words wide. I don't bother with them when I have to scroll side to read and I don't need to see a wall size picture from 2" away.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Whats worse about what D&J said is that every post that's following blows it up also.
I posted some pictures a while back and someone posted oversize right after and ran the whole page over. Ruined it for me.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I thought the mobile access was supposed to resize pictures for you. I tried to access MTF on my Android phone, no thanks!


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I thought the mobile access was supposed to resize pictures for you. I tried to access MTF on my Android phone, no thanks!


Right, mobile pics are OK, lap top is where it occurs.
Gee John, you mean you don't want to be a participant in "My Personal Hell?" That's why they quit calling them cell phones, you are imprisoned by them!
Fun, fun! Driving along....... Good signal, no signal, good signal no bars, all bars 0g, dropped calls. Yeah, baby! Oh, and my company supplied laptop, has to shut down and reopen sometimes just to respond to a post, I think it was made right after they quit using bakelight. (Auto correct hit me a couple times on that one)
And, MTF on my droid HEMORRHAGES data, huge! ( I don't pay for that) 
So what's the big deal?:laugh::laugh:


----------



## beepjuice (Sep 17, 2014)

Even these pages are too big. I can't see the end on the right side.:stroke:


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

John, can you add this rule to the forum css file?

.alt1 img {max-width:100%;}


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Actually, the VS folks will have to add that, I don't have access to those directories.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Any word on this? Are they considering it? I haven't done much testing of it, but it should be compatible with all modern browsers, and just revert to the old behavior on devices that don't support the rule.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You should post it in the Forum Help section if you want them to see it.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Ah, ok... will do.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I sent it along to the VS folks, we'll see if they think it's something we can do.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

If all else fails, this is free and works:

http://picresize.com/results


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Oh there's a ton of ways to resize pics, but you have to remember that a lot of folks around here have trouble just figuring out how to get pics posted in their comments to begin with. Why make things harder when the addition of a single line can automatically fit all images to everyone's screen regardless of their device?

John, I started a new thread on the help section too, so we'll see.


----------



## rdcfellow (Jan 10, 2014)

*right side*

Gee I thought it was just me but I too am missing about an inch of whatever was there on the right side. I hate to change fonts just to see what is there everytime I visit this site. Cheers, the old fardt in Oregon


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

RonthePirate said:


> If all else fails, this is free and works:
> 
> http://picresize.com/results


It only works if the poster uses it.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Normally the site should look fine, and you should have a fairly large gap on the right due to the "visit these sites" nag at the top of the screen. Otherwise the only time you should see the right side cut off is when someone has pasted an image in the thread that is wider than your screen.


----------



## Tucgary (Sep 21, 2015)

on30: No need to change fonts. Just grab the gray line at the bottom of the post when it goes wide and drag it past the gray area. Note my mouse in the lower left corner. 
It looks like tech is looking into it in the HELP forum. Tucgary


----------



## beepjuice (Sep 17, 2014)

D&J Railroad said:


> That certainly is annoying when someone posts a picture that is 19 mega pixels and the whole thread is now 200 words wide. I don't bother with them when I have to scroll side to read and I don't need to see a wall size picture from 2" away.


I know. This is why I'm asking for help.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Give us an example thread link, we have dynamic resizing to aid in this issue. I don't know how it works with portable devices like phones, but it works fine on desktops.


----------



## beepjuice (Sep 17, 2014)

*test*


----------



## beepjuice (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks, John.. it worked!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, looks like it resizes for me.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Works for me too... miracles never cease!


----------

